# Life on Lake Erie to be Subject of Photo Contest



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Every year since 1992, the Ohio Lake Erie Commission has held its Life on Lake Erie photo contest to celebrate life on and around Lake Erie.More...

More...


----------

